# Intervista tecnico-tattica a Spalletti con video di spiegazione



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2020)

Ieri sera mi sono imbattuto in questo video di qualche anno fa su You Tube che non avevo ancora visto...è una lunga intervista con Spalletti in cui si parla solo ed esclusivamente di calcio...a livello tecnico e soprattutto tattico con l'ausilio di vari video commentati da Lucianone

Dal momento che Spalletti piu che altro nelle interviste è famoso per "trollare,litigare,polemizzare ecc" i giornalisti questa intervista la trovo particolarmente interessante perchè finalmente si vede sotto un'altra luce

diventa interessante dal 3 o 4 minuto in avanti 

Non è niente di che eh...non è nemmeno un endorsement a Spalletti ne altro...l'ho visto mi è piaciuto e l'ho condiviso per chi non l'avesse ancora visto. Fine. 

PS:va alzato l'audio perchè è piuttosto basso


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2020)




----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>



Beh parliamo di uno che allena da 20 anni e che ha fatto la gavetta, mica l'ultimo arrivato.
Ci credo che sa di calcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2020)

Un "insopportabile" che prima o poi mi piacerebbe comunque vedere sulla nostra panchina. Di calcio ne sa.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Luglio 2020)

io l'ho sempre visto come uno sopravvalutato. Nel senso che è uno che è arrivato sempre a un certo livello, non l'ha mai superato e mai lo supererà. Però spesso viene visto come un allenatore top o quasi.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre visto come uno sopravvalutato. Nel senso che è uno che è arrivato sempre a un certo livello, non l'ha mai superato e mai lo supererà. Però spesso viene visto come un allenatore top o quasi.



secondo me lui fa quello che deve fare...se gli dai il Lecce si salva...se gli dai il Sassuolo va in Europa League...il Milan in champions...il Real vince la champions e via cosi...

non cambierà mai la storia del calcio questo è sicuro

credo sia in quel settore ristretto che sta sotto i veri BIG ma sopra gli allenatori semplicemente "buoni"...in altre parole un allenatore ottimo che per noi sarebbe stato oro


----------



## Milanlove (18 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me lui fa quello che deve fare...se gli dai il Lecce si salva...se gli dai il Sassuolo va in Europa League...il Milan in champions...il Real vince la champions e via cosi...
> 
> non cambierà mai la storia del calcio questo è sicuro
> 
> credo sia in quel settore ristretto che sta sotto i veri BIG ma sopra gli allenatori semplicemente "buoni"...in altre parole un allenatore ottimo che per noi sarebbe stato oro



con l'Inter che non era uno squadrone schiacciasassi, ma pur sempre una bella squadra, si è qualificato quarto per il rotto della cuffia più per colpi di fortuna che altro. Oltre al fatto che l'anno scorso ha lasciato uno spogliatoio a pezzi. In Russia litiga con Denisov, a Roma con Totti, a Milano con Icardi... in ogni spogliatoio che va, crea casini.
Al Real non vince la champions perchè semplicemente al Real uno così non lo prenderebbero mai. E finchè al Real non ci va, non si può dire cosa potrà fare al Real. In teoria con i giocatori che compra il real, si potrebbe dire di chiunque "va e vince la champions", ma poi non è così. Soprattutto lì dove devi essere un maestro a gestire lo spogliaotoio, l'opposto di quello che fa Spalletti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre visto come uno sopravvalutato. Nel senso che è uno che è arrivato sempre a un certo livello, non l'ha mai superato e mai lo supererà. Però spesso viene visto come un allenatore top o quasi.



In un certo senso è vero.
Però secondo me proprio per questo era il profilo ideale per riportare il Milan tra i primi quattro posti, con un contratto di un paio d'anni. Una soluzione affidabile senza troppi rischi o progettualità fantasiose.

Per un ulteriore salto di qualità (scudetto o fasi avanzate di Champions) dopo un paio d'anni (e si spera con altra proprietà) sarebbe servito sicuramente un altro allenatore... e a quel punto salutavamo il Lucianone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre visto come uno sopravvalutato. Nel senso che è uno che è arrivato sempre a un certo livello, non l'ha mai superato e mai lo supererà. Però spesso viene visto come un allenatore top o quasi.



È uno top se vuoi tornare in CL. Per merito o culo, bravura o fortuna, l’obiettivo lo centra sempre. Se Rangnick dovesse fallire (speriamo di no) non ci sarebbe da perdere un secondo a prenderlo, ma ovviamente noi andremmo a prendere qualche carneade alla De Zerbi.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È uno top se vuoi tornare in CL. Per merito o culo, bravura o fortuna, l’obiettivo lo centra sempre. Se Rangnick dovesse fallire (speriamo di no) non ci sarebbe da perdere un secondo a prenderlo, ma ovviamente noi andremmo a prendere qualche carneade alla De Zerbi.



l'importante è allestire una squadra per andare in champions. 

Spalletti non ha mai fatto "di più" con le squadre che gli sono state affidate. Quindi se non gli dai una squadra da primi 4 posti, in champions non ci arrivi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In un certo senso è vero.
> Però secondo me proprio per questo era il profilo ideale per riportare il Milan tra i primi quattro posti, con un contratto di un paio d'anni. Una soluzione affidabile senza troppi rischi o progettualità fantasiose.
> 
> Per un ulteriore salto di qualità (scudetto o fasi avanzate di Champions) dopo un paio d'anni (e si spera con altra proprietà) sarebbe servito sicuramente un altro allenatore... e a quel punto salutavamo il Lucianone.




Che dire...

Chiaro, semplice, lineare. Esistono le “dimensioni”, Spalletti non è un vincente ma è uno che ti riporta in CL. Così come Giampollo non solo era un perdente ma era uno che aveva meno possibilità di riportarci in CL di quelle che Spalletti aveva di bissare il Triplete, parliamo di uno che anche con un Quagliarella da trenta goal manco in EL è arrivato, un fallito.

Ora noi dobbiamo fare gli eccentrici hipsters e andare a prendere Rangnick. E Rangnick sia. Tra Rangnick e continuare con mister mediocrità Pioli (questo dice la sua carriera, e se si obietta che Rangnick è un nessuno allora Pioli cos’è che al massimo ha fatto un terzo posto con la Lazio a 69 punti? È più degno di nota un terzo posto con la Lazio o uno che prende una realtà da serie B come il Lipsia e la porta ai quarti di Champions in cinque anni?) o prendere De Zerbino, Dj Francesco, Nesta ecc (che sarebbero ahimè stati i profili alternativi, credo) tutta la vita il crucco.

Ma non nascondiamoci dietro un dito: Rangnick è stato preso per la sua capacità di fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. Capacità che ha dimostrato di avere, per carità, e si spera che se ha portato il Lipsia dalla B tedesca alla CL in cinque anni a noi possa riportarci in CL in massimo due.

Ma una proprietà intenzionata a fare un serio piano espansivo non l’avrebbe preso, avrebbe applicato il detto oraziano “Primum vivere deinde philosophari” e avrebbe pensato a riportare il Milan in CL il prima possibile prendendo gente che già si è misurata col contesto italiano per tale obiettivo, come il Buciano nazionale per l’appunto, per poi migliorare sempre più la squadra. Ma del resto già dalla politica delle sponsorizzazioni da holding (zero euro sotto tale voce, abbiamo) si capisce di cosa stiamo parlando. Cioè di una proprietà che non metterà mai quel quid in più. 

Quindi forza Rangnick.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È uno top se vuoi tornare in CL. Per merito o culo, bravura o fortuna, l’obiettivo lo centra sempre. Se Rangnick dovesse fallire (speriamo di no) non ci sarebbe da perdere un secondo a prenderlo, ma ovviamente noi andremmo a prendere qualche carneade alla De Zerbi.



Ma quando è esattamente che Spalletti ha ottenuto meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto? Quando ha steccato l'obiettivo? A me pare abbia sempre fatto il suo ,portando anche le sue squadre a giocare bene . La prima Roma (quella con totti-perrotta-mancini-taddei) era roba da far luccicare gli occhi e gioco' una signora champions. Gli vengono additate poi colpe assurde: lo strappo fra icardi e l'inter è colpa di spalletti ?? La gestione poi di Totti addirittura, parliamo mica di un giocatore normale ma dell'ottavo re di Roma . Quando totti era totti spalletti lo esalto' ,quando gli anni iniziarono a pasare il mister fu costretto a gestire una patata bollente come poche. 
Se poi iniziamo a fare le pulci perfino alle vittorie perché addirittura avrebbe centrato gli obiettivi per fortuna o sul filo di lana.. ah beh allora siamo veramente al delirio. 
C'è chi ha costruito le sue fortune su vittorie così e per spalletti sarebbero una colpa???


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me lui fa quello che deve fare...se gli dai il Lecce si salva...se gli dai il Sassuolo va in Europa League...il Milan in champions...il Real vince la champions e via cosi...
> 
> non cambierà mai la storia del calcio questo è sicuro
> 
> credo sia in quel settore ristretto che sta sotto i veri BIG ma sopra gli allenatori semplicemente "buoni"...in altre parole un allenatore ottimo che per noi sarebbe stato oro



Per me e sottovalutato.
Uno che arriva sempre a l'obiettivo fissato non e un semplice allenatore qualsiasi.
E uno dei migliori.
Che poi sarei curioso di sapere da quelli che vanno giu pesanti con le critiche, quanti allenatri migliori di lui ci sono. Ovviamente non solo una cifra. Voglio pure i nomi.
Che Luciano non sia il migliore al mondo lo dico pure io... ma non e che siamo la squadra numero uno al mondo nemmeno noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> l'importante è allestire una squadra per andare in champions.
> 
> Spalletti non ha mai fatto "di più" con le squadre che gli sono state affidate. Quindi se non gli dai una squadra da primi 4 posti, in champions non ci arrivi.



Mah, ce ne sono di allenatori che avrebbero fallito la CL con quell’Inda scombiccherata che gli è stata data nel 2017, eh. Non è che la formazione dell’Inda 2017/2018 fosse così tanto superiore al Milan attuale. Discorso diverso per lo scorso anno, dove l’Inda pur non essendo ai livelli attuali era comunque superiore rispetto al 2017/2018. Considerando però il fatto della grana Icardi e anche che non era per nulla superiore all’Atalanta (considerata a torto un fuoco di paglia) quell’Inter, non ha fatto male, anzi. Tanto più, ripeto, con un giocatore come Icardi fuori per mezza stagione.

Solo che dare la squadra a lui avrebbe significato subito alcune cose, in primis avrebbe segato Piatek subito, ci scommetto quello che vuoi, e avrebbe preteso qualche investimento anche minimo, specie in attacco. Con Spalletti potevi scordartelo di iniziare la stagione con due bomber come Pitalek e Leang (e sono convinto che con la stessa rosa con la quale abbiamo fatto 68 punti con Rino, in CL ci saremmo tornati). Ragione per cui si è andati su Giampollo, un aziendalista con la personalità di un tonno poco cotto e ancor meno condito.

Ora vediamo col plenipotenziario Rangnick.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quando è esattamente che Spalletti ha ottenuto meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto? Quando ha steccato l'obiettivo? A me pare abbia sempre fatto il suo ,portando anche le sue squadre a giocare bene . La prima Roma (quella con totti-perrotta-mancini-taddei) era roba da far luccicare gli occhi e gioco' una signora champions. Gli vengono additate poi colpe assurde: lo strappo fra icardi e l'inter è colpa di spalletti ?? La gestione poi di Totti addirittura, parliamo mica di un giocatore normale ma dell'ottavo re di Roma . Quando totti era totti spalletti lo esalto' ,quando gli anni iniziarono a pasare il mister fu costretto a gestire una patata bollente come poche.
> Se poi iniziamo a fare le pulci perfino alle vittorie perché addirittura avrebbe centrato gli obiettivi per fortuna o sul filo di lana.. ah beh allora siamo veramente al delirio.
> C'è chi ha costruito le sue fortune su vittorie così e per spalletti sarebbero una colpa???



Esatto, basti ricordare il culo dell’Inda di Mou con la Dynamo Kiev nei gironi. Con un po’ di fortuna in meno niente Champions e quest’anno starebbero festeggiando il cinquantacinquesimo anniversario dell’ultima vittoria. Ma avere culo non è un delitto nè una colpa, e il Buciano nazionale di culo ne ha in abbondanza. Ma ha anche molta bravura.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quando è esattamente che Spalletti ha ottenuto meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto? Quando ha steccato l'obiettivo? A me pare abbia sempre fatto il suo ,portando anche le sue squadre a giocare bene . La prima Roma (quella con totti-perrotta-mancini-taddei) era roba da far luccicare gli occhi e gioco' una signora champions. Gli vengono additate poi colpe assurde: lo strappo fra icardi e l'inter è colpa di spalletti ?? La gestione poi di Totti addirittura, parliamo mica di un giocatore normale ma dell'ottavo re di Roma . Quando totti era totti spalletti lo esalto' ,quando gli anni iniziarono a pasare il mister fu costretto a gestire una patata bollente come poche.
> Se poi iniziamo a fare le pulci perfino alle vittorie perché addirittura avrebbe centrato gli obiettivi per fortuna o sul filo di lana.. ah beh allora siamo veramente al delirio.
> C'è chi ha costruito le sue fortune su vittorie così e per spalletti sarebbero una colpa???



Straquoto tutto.

Se Icardi e moglie sono pazzi ora e colpa di Luciano...
Se arriva quarto sul filo di lana e solo un pezzente mentre se altri hanno lo stesso culo allora e perche sono bravi.


----------



## Milanlove (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah, ce ne sono di allenatori che avrebbero fallito la CL con quell’Inda scombiccherata che gli è stata data nel 2017, eh. Non è che la formazione dell’Inda 2017/2018 fosse così tanto superiore al Milan attuale. Discorso diverso per lo scorso anno, dove l’Inda pur non essendo ai livelli attuali era comunque superiore rispetto al 2017/2018. Considerando però il fatto della grana Icardi e anche che non era per nulla superiore all’Atalanta (considerata a torto un fuoco di paglia) quell’Inter, non ha fatto male, anzi. Tanto più, ripeto, con un giocatore come Icardi fuori per mezza stagione.
> 
> Solo che dare la squadra a lui avrebbe significato subito alcune cose, in primis avrebbe segato Piatek subito, ci scommetto quello che vuoi, e avrebbe preteso qualche investimento anche minimo, specie in attacco. Con Spalletti potevi scordartelo di iniziare la stagione con due bomber come Pitalek e Leang (e sono convinto che con la stessa rosa con la quale abbiamo fatto 68 punti con Rino, in CL ci saremmo tornati). Ragione per cui si è andati su Giampollo, un aziendalista con la personalità di un tonno poco cotto e ancor meno condito.
> 
> Ora vediamo col plenipotenziario Rangnick.



L'ultima inter di spalletti aveva due centrali difensivi come Skriniar e De Vrij top mondiali. A centrocampo Brozovic quasi top pure lui. Perisic che in Italia ha fatto sempre bene e comunque ora gioca nel bayern monaco. Icardi macchina da gol e ora punta centrale del PSG. Handanovic top portiere. Nainggolan stra voluto da lui e comunque non è certo l'ultimo degli scemi. Candreva che con Spalletti non rendeva, uomo chiave ora dell'Inter seconda in campionato. Lautaro Martinez a fare la muffa in panchina. Keità in panchina.
E' arrivato quarto all'ultimo secondo grazie a una traversa che l'ha salvato da una clamorosa disfatta in casa contro l'empoli retrocesso. E a 1 punto dal tanto criticato Milan di gattuso, a 4-5 punti da roma e torino mi pare. A più di 20 dalla Juve, a una marea di punti dal napoli, dietro all'atalanta. E sul campo, le partite che ho visto dell'Inter, non mi sono mai sembrate partite da calcio spettacolo. La solita squadra aggrappata ai gol di icardi. Non poteva fare nettamente meglio? Abbiamo criticato Gattuso per il suo Milan di certo niente di speciale e clamoroso, ma adesso elogiamo Spalletti per la sua Inter che per individualità valeva 5 volte il Milan di Gattuso ed è arrivato a 1 punto?
Allenatore da sempre sopravvalutato a mio parere, il classico che non si capisce perchè non può essere criticato nonostante, prima Roma a parte, non abbia mai costruito squadre solide e di successo.
Adesso dove andrà ad allenare? Fiorentina? Cagliari?


----------



## Molenko (23 Luglio 2020)

Ora lo guardo, ti ringrazio per averlo postato. Comunque Spalletti è un ottimo tecnico, a me piaceva tantissimo l'organizzazione difensiva che aveva dato alla sua Inter, decisamente più convincente di quella conferita da Conte in questa prima stagione. Mi piacciono anche i continui riferimenti alla verticalità che fa nelle sue conferenze e interviste, che a differenza della gran parte delle persone trovo tutt'altro che noiose. 

Probabilmente per fare quello step che lo porti a lottare per vincere un trofeo gli manca un po' più di controllo mentale della situazione. Con la Roma 2016-17 che annoverava tra le sue file Szczesny, Alisson, Manolas, Rudiger, Emerson, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Dzeko, Salah, El Shaarawy è incredibile che non abbia vinto nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'ultima inter di spalletti aveva due centrali difensivi come Skriniar e De Vrij top mondiali. A centrocampo Brozovic quasi top pure lui. Perisic che in Italia ha fatto sempre bene e comunque ora gioca nel bayern monaco. Icardi macchina da gol e ora punta centrale del PSG. Handanovic top portiere. Nainggolan stra voluto da lui e comunque non è certo l'ultimo degli scemi. Candreva che con Spalletti non rendeva, uomo chiave ora dell'Inter seconda in campionato. Lautaro Martinez a fare la muffa in panchina. Keità in panchina.
> E' arrivato quarto all'ultimo secondo grazie a una traversa che l'ha salvato da una clamorosa disfatta in casa contro l'empoli retrocesso. E a 1 punto dal tanto criticato Milan di gattuso, a 4-5 punti da roma e torino mi pare. A più di 20 dalla Juve, a una marea di punti dal napoli, dietro all'atalanta. E sul campo, le partite che ho visto dell'Inter, non mi sono mai sembrate partite da calcio spettacolo. La solita squadra aggrappata ai gol di icardi. Non poteva fare nettamente meglio? Abbiamo criticato Gattuso per il suo Milan di certo niente di speciale e clamoroso, ma adesso elogiamo Spalletti per la sua Inter che per individualità valeva 5 volte il Milan di Gattuso ed è arrivato a 1 punto?
> Allenatore da sempre sopravvalutato a mio parere, il classico che non si capisce perchè non può essere criticato nonostante, prima Roma a parte, non abbia mai costruito squadre solide e di successo.
> Adesso dove andrà ad allenare? Fiorentina? Cagliari?



Quell’Inter ha avuto problemi enormi, ti ricordo che Icardi rimase fuori rosa per metà stagione. Per me come tecnico da primi quattro posti c’è poco di meglio, in giro, ammesso che ci sia. Comunque Lautaro quest’anno ha fatto qualche mese buono ma adesso sta facendo pena.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Ieri sera mi sono imbattuto in questo video di qualche anno fa su You Tube che non avevo ancora visto...è una lunga intervista con Spalletti in cui si parla solo ed esclusivamente di calcio...a livello tecnico e soprattutto tattico con l'ausilio di vari video commentati da Lucianone
> 
> Dal momento che Spalletti piu che altro nelle interviste è famoso per "trollare,litigare,polemizzare ecc" i giornalisti questa intervista la trovo particolarmente interessante perchè finalmente si vede sotto un'altra luce
> 
> ...



Conoscevo già questa intervista, ma grazie lo stesso! Post interessante sempre, quando si parla di queste cose (che dovrebbe essere la norma per chi ama il calcio, invece delle polemiche da bar).

Amo Lucianone, col quale condivido anche le origini, mi sta proprio simpatico e di calcio ne capisce, essendo ormai uno dei decani rimasti.

Tuttavia non condivido gli osanna di tanti utenti, per quanto mi stia simpatico Lucianone non è meglio di Pioli.

Hanno pregi e difetti diversi ma sono allenatori dello stesso spessore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre visto come uno sopravvalutato. Nel senso che è uno che è arrivato sempre a un certo livello, non l'ha mai superato e mai lo supererà. Però spesso viene visto come un allenatore top o quasi.


Invece secondo me è uno molto preparato e mi piacerebbe vederlo allenare una squadra che può davvero vincere qualcosa, tipo City o Real Madrid.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

Enormemente sopravvalutato.

Gli danno una squadra da secondo posto arriva terzo heh, ma ha raggiunto l’obbiettivo champions!)
Gli danno una squadra per arrivare primo con 20 punti sulla seconda vince con 4 punti di vantaggio (ma ha vinto)
Gli danno una squadra da terzo posto è arriva quarto...

Mai una volta che gli abbiano dato una squadra da sesto e sia arrivato quarto o da secondo e abbia vinto.

Se gli danno in mano il Genoa retrocede al 100% se gli danno in mano il Milan finiamo fuori dall’EL.

Perché é uno che non sa dare nulla di suo alle squadre. Inoltre litiga con molti dei giocatori piú importanti, alcune volte addirittura fatti acquistare da lui a costo sanguinoso.

Antipatico come pochi, soprattutto in sala stampa dove é il re dei piangina 

E tutto ció... per la modica cifra di 5-6 milioni netti.

Da evitare come la peste.
Mettiamo una mascherina anti-spalletti


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Enormemente sopravvalutato.
> 
> Gli danno una squadra da secondo posto arriva terzo heh, ma ha raggiunto l’obbiettivo champions!)
> Gli danno una squadra per arrivare primo con 20 punti sulla seconda vince con 4 punti di vantaggio (ma ha vinto)
> ...



Sei sempre di parte e vedi ciò che ti fa comodo per avvalorare le tue teorie.
E poi sarei io quello societàcentrico, come mi hai definito giorni fa.
Meno male che il tuo caro amato gazidis ti ha risposto lui per me e ti ha fatto capire i veri programmi e le ambizioni.

Il quarto posto con l'udinese di lucianone con relativa qualificazione ai preliminari di champions come lo cataloghi?
Pure quello è ordinaria amministrazione??
O pure in quel caso ha fatto meno del suo? Forse avrebbe dovuto centrare lo scudetto in realtà...


Chi conosce bene la storia di Spalletti sa che si è fatto il mazzo per venire su in un mondo chiuso e pieno di pregiudizi e spalletti lo ha fatto con le sue capacità e senza ringraziare terzi.
Ha sempre fatto il suo luciano, raramente non ha centrato gli obiettivi. E' una garanzia e le garanzie costano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei sempre di parte e vedi ciò che ti fa comodo per avvalorare le tue teorie.
> E poi sarei io quello societàcentrico, come mi hai definito giorni fa.
> Meno male che il tuo caro amato gazidis ti ha risposto lui per me e ti ha fatto capire i veri programmi e le ambizioni.
> 
> ...



Hai anche ragione.
Ammetto di essere prevenuto con Spalletti, l’ho scritto piú di una volta. A me piace zero, zero.
Solo Iachini e Conte mi farebbero incavolare di piú fossero alla guida del Milan.

Lo so e lo ammetto.

Ma resta il fatto che prendere l’Inter e per due anni essere fuori dalla champions al 75’ della 38a giornata, non puó essere visto come una ”mission accomplisnhed” , é un “near miss”.
Anche le qualificazioni champions con la Roma con quei giocatori e quella concorrenza sono da considerare il minimo sindacale.

Ha avuto i suoi lampi (Udinese) cosí come Pioli (Lazio terza e in champions).
Ma battezzarlo come il messia che promette di portarci verso la terra promessa (dopo che ci ha schifati l’anno scorso). Anche no.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hai anche ragione.
> Ammetto di essere prevenuto con Spalletti, l’ho scritto piú di una volta. A me piace zero, zero.
> Solo Iachini e Conte mi farebbero incavolare di piú fossero alla guida del Milan.
> 
> ...



Beh se ne fai una questione di simpatia hai tutte le ragioni per non fartelo piacere e non posso certo giudicarti.
I gusti sono gusti.
Ma guarda che non metto certo spalletti nell'olimpo del mondo degli allenatori, per me è un profilo da media fascia.
All'inter ha avuto parecchio lato b, non lo nego, ma forse è la tua antipatia di fondo a farti fare le pulci anche alle vittorie perchè la storia del calcio è piena di sculate colossali che hanno cambiato il destino.
Non l'ho mai invocato come il messia ma come uno che sa come si arriva tra le prime e sa lavorare in piazze importanti.
Se non altro perchè lo ha già fatto. L'alternativa è provare coi giampaolo e restare fregati.

Non so se ti ricordi, ma sai che tanti e tanti anni fa (addirittura 20 ) si diceva che spalletti facesse fatica a venire su per delle voci assurde sul suo conto?
Questione di immagine o qualcosa di simile.
Se ci pensi però tutto ciò è inammissibile. Mettere le capacità al secondo o terzo piano rispetto ad altri fattori.
E poi ci meravigliamo se la qualità scema....


----------



## Milanlove (23 Luglio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me è uno molto preparato e mi piacerebbe vederlo allenare una squadra che può davvero vincere qualcosa, tipo City o Real Madrid.



Sì, ma queste cose valgono per chiunque. Anche il maestro di calcio che ne capisce di calcio, Giampaolo, sarebbe stato bello vederlo allenare un club importante. Poi si è visto come è finita. Spalletti sl real o al city non ci va perché appunto è spalletti, non perché è sfortunato o c'è un complotto contro di lui. 
Poi, non vorrei essere frainteso, io non voglio dire che non andrebbe bene per il Milan. Da noi andrebbe benissimo perché siamo a un livello talmente mediocre che uno come Spalletti sarebbe sicuramente più che adeguato. Era solo per dire che a mio avviso mi è sempre sembrato godere di un'alta fama ingiustificata per quello che ha fatto in carriera. Non è un allenatore top, ma spesso viene trattato come tale. Alla prova del nove, con l'Inter, ha fatto due qualificazioni champions per il rotto della cuffia, una più fortunosa dell'altra. Abbiamo criticato Gattuso ed elogiamo Spalletti per essere arrivato con una squadra 5 volte superiore a solo 1 punto di distacco? E sulla questione icardi, sarà particolare come personaggio, ma secondo me non è un caso che sia scoppiato tutto proprio con lui. Icardi ha avuto altri 100 allenatori all'inter prima di lui ed è sempre stato descritto come un esempio di professionalità. Ovunque Spalletti ha allenato ci sono stati casini nello spogliatoio. Roma, san pietroburgo, milano. I dubbi che non sia in grado di gestire uno spogliatoio ci sono, più ci sono calciatori importanti, più lui si trova i suoi nemici.


----------

